# Any advice on the Geekvape Blitzen



## Stranger (13/5/20)

I am sure there are lots of folk who have these, I managed to get one on special and I am not into the latest and greatest but look for good performers.
By all accounts this seems a good tank and the first top feed one I have. Reviews seem good but also some guys seem to have leaking issues which puzzles me a little as where would it leak from ?

Wicking advice ?

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

Oh, and coils.

I have some single wire Ni80 clapton wire or 24awg cotton bacon comp and same in 26awg. I was thinking of dual coil aiming at around .4

what do you think ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Stranger said:


> Oh, and coils.
> 
> I have some single wire Ni80 clapton wire or 24awg cotton bacon comp and same in 26awg. I was thinking of dual coil aiming at around .4
> 
> what do you think ?


Honestly I don't know this RTA. I hoped you'd have had a response by now.

Try a dual coil Parallel arrangement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

GeekVape Blitzen RTA

Product Introduction

GeekVape Blitzen Is An Ultimate Side Airflow RTA With Leak-Proof Design In 24mm Diameter. The Smooth Airflow Blows Directly To Coils With A Shortest Path To Drip Tip, Which Delivers Full Flavor And Massive Vapor Production. And The 18mm Postless Build Deck Allows Easy Coil Building And Supports Both Single And Dual Coil Build. You Can Choose TPD Edition And Standard Edition According To Your Needs. https://vapeshop.co.za/index.php?_route_=Geek-Vape-Blitzen-RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

As usual when you see a review they all use (and punt) some fancy coils by xyz. Thanks for the above comments and willing to try. I have done parallels before with good results on the Blotto. I also have some twisted left over but somehow I don't think that will go well with this.

I am at least now looking forward to builds whereas before they filled me with trepidation.

As above, this was the supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Stranger said:


> As usual when you see a review they all use (and punt) some fancy coils by xyz. Thanks for the above comments and willing to try. I have done parallels before with good results on the Blotto. I also have some twisted left over but somehow I don't think that will go well with this.
> 
> I am at least now looking forward to builds whereas before they filled me with trepidation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Hope that's better. He wicks it on the video.
Try a dual coil and parallel the 24 and 26 Guages.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I am sure there are lots of folk who have these, I managed to get one on special and I am not into the latest and greatest but look for good performers.
> By all accounts this seems a good tank and the first top feed one I have. Reviews seem good but also some guys seem to have leaking issues which puzzles me a little as where would it leak from ?
> 
> Wicking advice ?
> ...


I just had a look at the pictures, because I don't know this atty at all. It seems like it is not a true top airflow atty (like the Zeus, Intake, Serpent Elevate), but rather just a "higher" airflow atty. It seems the airflow holes are raised to just above the coil height, so if you wick it badly and the deck floods under the pressure of a full tank, or if you let it tilt too much for a while you may get leaking.
Just make sure that you have enough cotton to cover the ports of the juice well, so that there are no holes and screw the tank on carefully (sometimes tank sections can shift the cotton it the fit is quite close) and you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash.dbn (13/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I am sure there are lots of folk who have these, I managed to get one on special and I am not into the latest and greatest but look for good performers.
> By all accounts this seems a good tank and the first top feed one I have. Reviews seem good but also some guys seem to have leaking issues which puzzles me a little as where would it leak from ?
> 
> Wicking advice ?
> ...




That leaking is from the airflow ring condensation, cant escape that as the ring cannot be removed from what i remember.

build 3mm coils and position them close to the edges of the deck, make sure it doesn't touch the chamber, i would suggest the 24ga wire for some heat.

Blitzen is one of the best tanks IMO but dont use the extended chimney/glass. you will have to refill all the time with the 2ml glass but it is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

Thanks, looks like I can try 26awg cotton bacon comp single wire. 3mm ID @ 7 wraps will give me .815/2

I would need 10+ wraps on the clapton to get that and 15 on a parallel. 

Will report back later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

Wow wow wow. took my lunch hour , made some adv quickly and had a look at the Blitzen. I consider myself a noob but after working on this tank I will be taking what some reviewers say with a pinch of salt.
I thoroughly enjoyed working on this and that included wrapping two coils, changing out the seals and 2ml tank for the 5ml and cleaning that tank before assembling. At no part did I find it finicky or difficult.
Did I get the result I was hoping for, OH YEAH. It is smooth, the flavour is there at a measly 25 w, wicking is spot on (I can see bubbles, yaay). The airflow is so so so adjustable and the choice of drip tips make it all just a pleasure. Fits on the Puma well but also fits nicely on the Pico dual. I can easily use this as the adv combo. No leaking so far, juice consumption seems on par with the Blotto. No spitting, crackling or spit back. Quite proud of my .39 as I was aiming for .4. As a comparison the Blotto is at .25 and needs more w.

Thanks for the help and advice and if you are like me, a noob, please don't be afraid to try. I think this one would be very hard to stuff up.

I think this one is a winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

@Ash.dbn

sorry I did not take your advice but I bought this tank with two goals in mind. One to have a adv tank with higher ohms than the Blotto in order to stretch the batteries out a bit and secondly for the 5ml tank. I have a couple of 2ml tanks and a squonk but I find they chew juice horribly so I use them as my session gear.

Thank you for the advice on the coil build it worked out very well, I can see the coils through the honeycomb air slots and it looks to be bang in the middle. I use the drip tip (as per the one reviewer) for leg measurement and then measured on the coily tool, came to 6mm leg. You were spot on with the AFR, I will keep an eye on it for leaking but I am only a tad open.

I am sitting using this as I type and as the cotton and coils bed in, the flavour is just getting better. Very good considering I just made a shake and vape juice less than an hour ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Stranger said:


> @Ash.dbn
> 
> sorry I did not take your advice but I bought this tank with two goals in mind. One to have a adv tank with higher ohms than the Blotto in order to stretch the batteries out a bit and secondly for the 5ml tank. I have a couple of 2ml tanks and a squonk but I find they chew juice horribly so I use them as my session gear.
> 
> ...


Reaping the rewards of a job well done!
Awesome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/5/20)

I forgot i had even tested this RTA, here is my review but it's old before i started taking photos of the build progress, includes blurred pics and not so detailed as my reviews are now, looking at your build i don't think you really will learn anything extra but here it is anyway.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-blitzen-rta.t48308/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)

Thanks Tim


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

BLITZEN on MECH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave (14/5/20)

Sorry, bit late to the party. 
My preferred build on the Blitzen
Regular dual core 3.0mm claptons at around 0.18 ohm as high as they can go without touching the chamber. Space them inwards, 2ish mm from each other. Wick fairly light, airflow halfway closed down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/5/20)

2 days in and I have not put this down yet. My wicking must be getting better as I have had no dry hits, I get bubbles and no leaking and as the coils and cotton has bedded in the flavour is really good. Settled on 27.5 w on the Pico as this does not have the ramp up function that the Puma has. Also settled on the 510 drip tip. Only con so far is that the honeycomb sits just above the battery top of the Pico dual and leaves a bit of condensation there.
Biggest pro is that I got new batteries for b-day and they are lasting a full day.
The Blotto is just over half a day for a similar vape so I think this has worked out well for me.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (14/7/20)

Where did you find this tank @Stranger?


----------



## Stranger (14/7/20)

Vapeshop

but looks like they are sold out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Where did you find this tank @Stranger?


Hahaha, are you shopping for one more tank?


----------



## PartyDave (14/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Where did you find this tank @Stranger?


Not sure if SAPO is okay now, but if you want you can have mine. not using it anymore

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (14/7/20)

PartyDave said:


> Not sure if SAPO is okay now, but if you want you can have mine. not using it anymore


Wow! I sent you a PM!


----------



## LeislB (14/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hahaha, are you shopping for one more tank?


No judgment Johan! Lol


----------



## Stranger (15/7/20)

PartyDave said:


> Not sure if SAPO is okay now, but if you want you can have mine. not using it anymore



You say not using anymore. I like to hear why some people do not like to use their kit. Care to share please


----------



## PartyDave (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> You say not using anymore. I like to hear why some people do not like to use their kit. Care to share please


I do like it, I just have tanks in my rotation I like more. Taifun GT4 for example Tripod. They fit my style of vaping better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kadaboy (13/2/21)

Hi guys any of you want to let go of your blitzen? I'm looking for one can do cash or even swop for a blotto mini


----------

